# Kitchen Banquette



## StraightEdge (Apr 16, 2008)

Hey folks,

Looking for pointers (general, not specific) and maybe some pictures… I have a friend with a 200+ year old home that would like to build a banquette for the kitchen. Brick flooring, brick hearth about the height of a child's chair, and low window panes all need to be considered. The hearth runs the length of one wall and the windows are near the corner on each side. I love a good challenge!

Thanks in advance!

ps Will post a couple of pix of my most recent project soon.

Carlyle


----------



## croessler (Jun 22, 2007)

Carlyle,

Do you mean like a buffet or hutch? When you started describing the home I thought of something made from old reclaimed lumber.

Old Oak, Hickory or maybe Heart Pine. I think I may be able to find some pictures of what I am envisioning…. I'll post them for you if I can find them.


----------



## StraightEdge (Apr 16, 2008)

Chris,

Thanks for the reply and the hope of some photos! It looks a bit like a corner booth…

Thanks,

Carlyle


----------

